# furry meet up in wrexham (MOVIES)



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 25, 2012)

There is going to be a meet up in wrexham on sunday 11th not (1:00pm may change) at the  odeon cinema were we will watch movies eat popcorn maybe mess around afterwards XD who knows... :3

anyone near the location or who is not too far whos a furry, would like to start getting into and learn a little bit more about them are welcome :3 16-18 years of age please bring money to pay for tickets noms etc... will meet up at 10:30am and go from there

 please inform me if anyones intrested and are deffo coming 

fur suits etc are not required a tail wont hurt tho XD 

(all 16s must check with parents first!) 
make sure you have a way of  getting  home safe and sound  

i hope it is a fun and happy day


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2012)

is it porn movies


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> is it porn movies


 no sorry XD just whatevers the most furry related one unless there is none XD would you still come along?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2012)

to be honest, I don't think I'd object if I had the means to do so. I'm always looking for a good laugh. I just lack transport, money, or even experience in travelling.

so I am sorry

it was not meant to be~


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 27, 2012)

oh thats a shame :L well if you do get the chance to get over there then by all means :3 also are you on facebook? if so theres a furry uk group on there i have made :3


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 9, 2012)

iam going to cancel it as noones going to turn up


----------

